
Ask HN: Using MacBook as Bluetooth Headset - econcon
I want to create a virtual Bluetooth headset on Mac.<p>Smartphone will connect to this blueooth headset.<p>Then I want to use Bluetooth headsets input and output as virtual sound input &#x2F; output device to modify the sound in real-time using Audacity realtime plugins and other softwares.<p>Is this possible? If any such software exists please let me know.<p>I realize this is easier to do with microphone&#x2F;headphone jack but new MacBook don&#x27;t have these jacks but they&#x27;ve Bluetooth
======
aframe
Connect the iPhone to your mac with the lightning to usb-c charging cable and
enable it in the Audio Devices app on your Mac. You can then use the iPhone as
you mentioned by selecting it as an input from the Mac’s Sound app.

I know OP mentioned Bluetooth, but as a work-around to not having audio
cables. Hopefully this would fit the bill instead.

~~~
econcon
Yes, but does it work on android?

~~~
aframe
Should do, but if not by default and you’re running Android 10 then you would
use adb and sndcpy.

~~~
econcon
But it only supports sending audio from phone to pc, not reverse.

